# Gibt es soetwas wie Codetabellen?



## nicht registriert (2. Jan 2008)

Servus.

Ich würd gern wissen ob es soetwas wie Tabellen gibt, in denen man die Bedeutung der Richtungsweisenden Befehlen übersetzt auslesen kann? Habe hier nix finden können, ich hoffe die Frage ist hier richtig gelandet.

grüße


----------



## AlArenal (2. Jan 2008)

nicht registriert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würd gern wissen ob es soetwas wie Tabellen gibt, in denen man die Bedeutung der Richtungsweisenden Befehlen übersetzt auslesen kann?



Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es eine Übersetzungstabelle gibt, in der die Bedeutung deiner Frage in verständlichem Deutsch ausgelesen werden kann.


----------



## tfa (2. Jan 2008)

LOL!

@nicht registriert: Richtungsweisend sind und bleiben die API-Dokumentation und die JLS. Da stehen alle "Befehle" drin.


----------

